# Info wanted on a fuel tank ?



## Jeff f. (Nov 16, 2020)

Building a pre war twin cylinder motorized bicycle. My dad picked up this fuel tank for me. Anyone have info or knowledge on this it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Whizzerick (Nov 17, 2020)

That is a Model E (prewar) Whizzer tank


----------



## 50 Phantom Newbie (Nov 27, 2020)

Jeff f. said:


> Building a pre war twin cylinder motorized bicycle. My dad picked up this fuel tank for me. Anyone have info or knowledge on this it would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 1302683
> 
> ...



Dad has a great eye


----------



## mikecuda (Feb 10, 2021)

RARE gas tank


----------

